# Modified cigar oasis - how to protect against mold?



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, so I got a cigar oasis, cut out the foam out and now have just distilled water sitting in the reservoir. It works great - but since it's just loose water, I'm worried about mold. Is there anything I can add to cut down on the possibility of mold growing in the reservoir?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm no expert on science, however, I think that if you monitored the temperature to make sure your humi doesn't get to much above 70* you should lower the chances of mold.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I would get some of the Green foam they use for flowers. They use it in the Hydra LG models and it has a anti-mold agent on it.

Cost about $4 at the hobby store. Make sure you get the one that is made to hold water


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I would get some of the Green foam they use for flowers. They use it in the Hydra LG models and it has a anti-mold agent on it.
> 
> Cost about $4 at the hobby store. Make sure you get the one that is made to hold water


That's the crap I cut out, and it ain't going back in - looking for something to add to the water that won't affect the electronics or the cigars. I got a pound of beads, but I'm hoping not to have to use polymers and just get away with a simple additive; been pondering using propolene glycol, but I'm not sure if it'll work or not


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have only seen 2 mods done to an electronic humidifier. I had the same question you have a while back and i googled it up. I found this

http://www.***********.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6346

EOTAC Forum - the Elite Operator Tactical bulletin board

Both mods were done to a cigar oasis, but the idea is basically the same. I left my Hydra exactly how it comes...


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess i cant link a thread to another forum, my apologies.

If you want to see i just google "Re-Upped my Cigar Oasis (picture intensive)",

EDIT: I did, there was also a post on puff for it.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-upped-my-cigar-oasis-picture-intensive.html


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

If you're worried about mold in the humidor, there's nothing you can add to the water (that's safe for cigars) to prevent that. The anti-mold/bacteria properties of solutions like propylene glycol are to prevent mold in the humidifier itself, not the humidor.


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> If you're worried about mold in the humidor, there's nothing you can add to the water (that's safe for cigars) to prevent that. The anti-mold/bacteria properties of solutions like propylene glycol are to prevent mold in the humidifier itself, not the humidor.


Yeah, mold in the humidifier is all I'm worried about since I have loose water in the cigar oasis reservoir; would PG work?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Did you have an issue with the cigar oasis and mold?

Haven't had any issues with my hydra (yet Knocking on my wood)


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Not yet, but it's something I'm hoping to avoid


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

xmacro said:


> Yeah, mold in the humidifier is all I'm worried about since I have loose water in the cigar oasis reservoir; would PG work?


Don't know if it works the same in standing water vs. the foam. I'd say don't worry about it. Aristocrat's set and forget system has a water reservoir and doesn't use any type of mold inhibitor. I think the mold mainly grows on the foam unit you got rid of.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought of using my first cartridge for a while, then buying a replacement. Instead of throwing it out, i would take out the foam, and fill it with the gel crystals. The cartridge for the hydra has a decent size hole in the middle that will make it easier to put in and out, and even check for mold. If it looks weird, toss the crystals and refill it. Worse case scenario, i have a new one.

Now you can always just leave it with plain water, but in my case, reaching inside my cabinet with a container full of water is a recipe for disaster. I think the gel is a bit more forgiving in that aspect.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

The Hydra LG model I have is wide open, not just a hole. So I guess it makes it a lot easier to open it up and look for mold


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

xmacro said:


> Yeah, mold in the humidifier is all I'm worried about since I have loose water in the cigar oasis reservoir; would PG work?


 Cigar Humidor Accessories | Reservoir Bacteriostat

I looked for the safety data sheet on their site but could not find it.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

lakeeden1 said:


> Cigar Humidor Accessories | Reservoir Bacteriostat
> 
> I looked for the safety data sheet on their site but could not find it.


Thanks for your interest in our bacteriostat. We do not have a data sheet but I was able to get the ingredients for you:
- dimethyl benzyl ammonium chlorides = 1.125%

- dimethyl ethylbenzyl ammonium chlorides = 1.125%

- Inert ingredients = 97.750%

Please let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks

Best Regards,

Lisa Pinault
Director of Sales
Vigilant Woodworks
Phone: 888-556-2032 x 404


----------

